# posty legs



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

My pygmy goat is due very soon.... She has started with posty legs today and is laying down quite a bit and talking to the babies. The lady that I bought her from had her bred last year and she had twins that died due to the owner not helping her clean up the babies as a first timer....
I am very nervous about her giving birth and am watching her like a hawk.
My question is does anyone know or have any ideas how much longer??? She ran with a buck before I bought her so I have no earthly idea other than she looks like she is going to pop! [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

From the pic i would say she has a bit more time-but I always know when my girls should kid so I dont look too close to their privates


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

This is my other goat and she is due 12/12/12. So I thought that flower might be due sooner I guess because of her size.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her legs arent posty yet -- and that udder needs to fill more


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess I thought they were posty because when she walks she now waddles and looks a bit different. What will her legs look like when officially posty?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try this topic for pictures http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/pic-posty-doe-reference-104180/


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My does always act differently when they begin going into labor.. they go off by themselves, sometimes into a corner by themselves.. if you are watching closely, you'll probably be able to tell by the way she acts that day 
Good luck! She's very cute and I hope she has lots of gorgeous babies!


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you  She is a very sweet little girl.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My goodness she's pretty darn big, I'm thinking more than 2. My girl came from 5, and her sister had quads and looked about that size. 
As for getting ready, keep observing her Stacey is right her udder should fill more and get that shiny full look, as it gets very close you can watch for her ligaments to go away. 
Keep us posted


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I have no useful comment, but I have to say--of all the baby bumps I've seen, that's one of my favorite


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

She must just have a large rumen LOL She had two little girls


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! Carmels are very hard to get out of an agouti so you have a special little doeling there.

Pygmies are more round to begin with so it doesnt surprise me that she only had twins


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Awe how adorable. I cannot wait till my little black pygmy kids. I hope she gives me some caramel. The buck she is bred to is caramel and she is black with a white star. I cannot wait to see what she has. I am full of anticipation lol.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww nicely done mama goat!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oohh congrats!! they are so cute, glad every things seems to have gone very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute, congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How's the other doe doing? Any day now right?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww how cute! Congrats! I love the difference in color! Are you planning to keep them?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh so precious!!


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes  my other doe is due on Wednesday, we are excited for sure...


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

The father to the babies is a caramel


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Sigh....how beautiful!


----------

